# What is your number one indicator for Black Morels?



## foxfire69

hypox said:


> My indicator is my cat. She goes crazy when the morels are up and she can find everyone of them in the woods.


Is your cat for sale? What breed of cat?


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly

Yeah, wow, why didn't I think of that, training a dog to find them....did you train your cat (is that even possible?) or did it just acquire a taste for them? or are you pulling our collective legs?


----------



## woodie slayer

they use dogs to find those very expensive truffle mushroons in new zealand.they grow underground an dogs can still smell them


----------



## hypox

foxfire69 said:


> Is your cat for sale? What breed of cat?


lol, no she isn't for sale. She's just a regular domestic short hair.

We didn't train her, she naturally was attracted to them for some reason. When I would bring morels home, she would always follow me where ever I carried them. Then, one day a few years ago, I saw her laying in the front yard and wouldn't move. I thought something was wrong with her so I went out to get her. To my suprise, she was laying right next to a big yellow morel growing in the yard!

Look at her collar in this picture, its a radio tracking collar that has over a mile range. I take her on every morel hunt and give her about a 10 minute head start. She finds way more than I do!


----------



## Silver Panner

Thats awesome! I want a shroom loving cat now too!


----------



## OO7

hypox said:


> lol, no she isn't for sale. She's just a regular domestic short hair.
> 
> We didn't train her, she naturally was attracted to them for some reason. When I would bring morels home, she would always follow me where ever I carried them. Then, one day a few years ago, I saw her laying in the front yard and wouldn't move. I thought something was wrong with her so I went out to get her. To my suprise, she was laying right next to a big yellow morel growing in the yard!
> 
> Look at her collar in this picture, its a radio tracking collar that has over a mile range. I take her on every morel hunt and give her about a 10 minute head start. She finds way more than I do!


 Thats gotta be the most awesomeness story I read on here!
Maybe you should have a big liter of kittens and test them all for this morel hunting cat species!! it Could make you a fortune!! lol


----------



## Oldgrandman

hypox said:


> lol, no she isn't for sale. She's just a regular domestic short hair.
> 
> We didn't train her, she naturally was attracted to them for some reason. When I would bring morels home, she would always follow me where ever I carried them. Then, one day a few years ago, I saw her laying in the front yard and wouldn't move. I thought something was wrong with her so I went out to get her. To my suprise, she was laying right next to a big yellow morel growing in the yard!
> 
> Look at her collar in this picture, its a radio tracking collar that has over a mile range. I take her on every morel hunt and give her about a 10 minute head start. She finds way more than I do!


Good Lord man, you ought to be on Unexplained Mysteries or something with that cat, that is crazy! Is there a rental option available on her?


----------



## hypox

OO7 said:


> Maybe you should have a big liter of kittens and test them all for this morel hunting cat species!! it Could make you a fortune!! lol


I've thought about that. I guess I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## hypox

Oldgrandman said:


> Good Lord man, you ought to be on Unexplained Mysteries or something with that cat, that is crazy! Is there a rental option available on her?


 
Yes! I have a rental option available. It's reasonably priced too, only stipulation is, we come as a package deal:evil:


----------



## aimus1

Mushroom Jack said:


> I usually look for the mayapples to look like miniature palm trees.


 Mushroom Jack has pretty much got it. It helps to have a good knowledge of other forest flowers and fauna. Leeks will pop up well before the blacks do. Here are my Northland indicators. Not that you cant find shrooms prior to these indicators but these few things show up when I really start hammering them.
-Dandelions in the yard
-Triliums "starting to blossom"
-Trout Lillies "full blossoms"
-Dutchmen's breeches "full blossoms"


----------



## ScavengerMan

Silver Panner said:


> Thats awesome! I want a shroom loving cat now too!



So do I! Hypox, thanks for sharing that super interesting story and pic of your cat.


----------



## hypox

Who wants dibs on the first litter of kittens? Price is TBD!


----------



## kek25

I'm brand new at morel hunting - - this is my third season. For the past 2 years I tended to find them when the light green aspen leaves can be seen while other trees are still in bud. Went out this weekend and only found a handfull of morels - - the aspen leaves in the area I look for them hadn't appeared yet. Don't know if there is a correlation or not, but it's just what I've noticed for the past couple years.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

hypox said:


> Who wants dibs on the first litter of kittens? Price is TBD!


 
Maybe I could just borrow the cat!!!!!!! :evil: Seriously, great story!
tb


----------

